# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Фортепиано по скайпу? Без разницы!

## alisa1

Очень хотелось эту тему дать в разделе "Сам себе режиссер", но что-то не вышло с созданием новой темы.
...................
Если честно, как частный педагог со стажем, я не вижу сильной разницы между урока "живьем" и урока по скайпу для пианиста.
Например, как проходит у меня урок? Прихожу, справа от фортепиано ученица ставит ноутбук с интернетом со своей вайфай, слева от инструмента, на котором я еще и веду вокал вторым уроком, то есть играю сама - гаджет, тоже с интернетом, на который ей звонят, в другой комнате - мама за компьютером, вайфай.
Я, честно говоря, не понимаю, а чем такой урок отличается от урока по скайпу из моей квартиры?
Ведь тоже самое можно делать из своей квартиры со своего компьютера или ноутбука. Единственное отличие, будет немного другой звук - и всё!

Какие у вас будут возражения? ........

----------

